# Exo Terra screen lid replacement



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, I'm going to be replacing the screen lid of an Exo Terra 36w x 18d x 24h, and there seems to be a couple techniques people recommend - removing the screen and siliconing in glass (either bare or framed), cutting out most of the screen and siliconing glass on top of it, fully replacing the entire top with a single sheet of glass/lucite, or just putting the glass on top of the screen (which has a tendency to then rust). 

Here's my question - I have cats. Who have their own opinion as to where they are and aren't allowed. Are there other cat owners who can give some opinions as to which of the four techniques is least likely to result in me coming home to a vivarium full of damp but well fed cats?

Thanks, 

Ralph


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Take out screen, silicone glass to plastic frame. Use 1/4" glass, cats won't fall through


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

I have an 18 x 18 x 18 exo terra that i converted. I covered most of the top with framed glass and left enough space to have a 1" vent constructed out of screen frame and no-seeum screen.

IMO, it works great and just misting in the am and in the evening keeps the humidity at 75% or so all day. 

As far as the cat thing goes I have two and they have never really attempted to get on top of the tank before. I think the glass would hold a normal sized house cat.

Here is a pic of what I did to the top:



Here is the viv done and planted for a month now:



I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

frogparty said:


> Take out screen, silicone glass to plastic frame. Use 1/4" glass, cats won't fall through


Thank you very much, is GE silicone I sufficient or is there a specialty silicone that would be preferable?



T2theG said:


> I have an 18 x 18 x 18 exo terra that i converted. I covered most of the top with framed glass and left enough space to have a 1" vent constructed out of screen frame and no-seeum screen.
> 
> IMO, it works great and just misting in the am and in the evening keeps the humidity at 75% or so all day.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I was concerned about a 36x18 inch pane being a bad idea, but there's a smaller tank in the future I'll steal that for  Did you get that framing at Lowe's or did you have to go to a specialty shop, if I might ask?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

I used GE Silicone 1 clear to seal the framed glass along with the screened vent portion.

I got everything right at lowes:

Screen Frame Corners
Screen Frame
Screen Spline
Spline Tool
Screen Material

Having the screen frame allows you to drill a small holes for temp and humidity gauge probe or if you need to run misting lines. Much easier than cutting glass.

I also just went to the glass cutting section with my measurements and they cut a piece for me, they also showed me where the glass frame was located.

All of the screen materials were brown and the glass frame was white. I just spray painted them with a black matte finish. I also did the sides, bottom front and the back of my tank with black spray paint. I left a small viewing window in the back so that I could monitor the level of water in the false bottom. 

If you need any other help please let me know. 

Kind regards,


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

T2theG said:


> I used GE Silicone 1 clear to seal the framed glass along with the screened vent portion.
> 
> I got everything right at lowes:
> 
> ...


I never even considered that, I was dreading learning to drill glass. You've been a huge help, thank you for the links. Eventually I'll get the time to do enough work to put up some pics, now that I know how to keep the feline mafia on the right side of the glass. 

Much appreciated, 

Ralph


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Anytime, keep us updated. 

So many members on here have helped me, I feel I should pay it forward.


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

I can help with the cats.. either use double sided tape or loop a few pieces of masking tape and stick them to the top. I recommend the masking tape. The double sided works a little too good. It's hard to remove after.

Many years ago.. My ex's cats destroyed my less than a y/o couch, I LOVE cats but I was NOT happy. So when it was replaced, declawing was out of the question, we used double sided tape. It WORKS! But it almost didn't want to come off the new couch so I switched to looped masking tape. My cats don't claw my furniture but they do like to sleep on a cage every now and again. The tape works wonders! And its thick enough to peel back off. And on glass if worse came to worse, scrape it off with a razor. 

Try it


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I was at lowes yesterday looking for some spline so i can replace the screen and the .190 spline didnt' look as thick as what was already in the exo terra top. Did that size spline work well for you?


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

dgibbons1 said:


> I was at lowes yesterday looking for some spline so i can replace the screen and the .190 spline didnt' look as thick as what was already in the exo terra top. Did that size spline work well for you?


It worked fine for me.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I plead ignorance. Why can't you pull out the existing spline and then work it back in?


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

i tried but i guess the screen i got was thinner and was to lose when i sat the glass on top it started to pull out.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

T2theG said:


> I used GE Silicone 1 clear to seal the framed glass along with the screened vent portion.
> 
> I got everything right at lowes:
> 
> ...


I don't suppose you know the actual name of the glass frame you used? My local Lowe's doesn't carry it and had no idea who would.Bbefore I started checking every glass shop in town I thought I'd ask if you knew it's name so I could just order it online. 

Thanks


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Calivet said:


> I don't suppose you know the actual name of the glass frame you used? My local Lowe's doesn't carry it and had no idea who would.Bbefore I started checking every glass shop in town I thought I'd ask if you knew it's name so I could just order it online.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, but I tried to remember what exactly I bought and I can't think of it for the life of me. I'll see if I can stop by my local Lowes and find out exactly what it is. 

It's almost like the frame they use on the poster frames you would buy at Target, Wal-mart, etc.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

T2theG said:


> Sorry, but I tried to remember what exactly I bought and I can't think of it for the life of me. I'll see if I can stop by my local Lowes and find out exactly what it is.
> 
> It's almost like the frame they use on the poster frames you would buy at Target, Wal-mart, etc.


Thanks, I'll see what I can find. The Lowe's here has staff that prefers to avoid eye contact, stand around talking with each other until they see you coming then scatter as they are suddenly busy, etc.


----------



## Calivet (Aug 12, 2013)

Actually, if you haven't already one don't worry about it, after tearing out all the screen from the lid I see how the glass can just be affixed to the lid without the framing. Thank you for all the help to this point though. 

New question - I built the framed 1" screen sections (two total as there are four sections to the lid). Is there a consensus on where to put them in the the four sections? Front, back, middle?


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

In the front, along the front viewing pane. This will reduce condensation on the same.


Cresteds 2.6


----------

